# Textur auf Box jede Sekunde erneuern



## Guest (24. Aug 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe da folgendes Problem bei dem mir hoffentlich jemand helfen kann.

Folgende Situation: Ich erzeuge eine Box, deren Seite ich mit einer Textur belege.
Diese Textur soll sich nun jede Sekunde ändern. Das ist auch schon das Problem.
Bekomme immer folegende Fehlermeldung:

Shape3D: no capability to get appearance

Das hängt doch damit zusammen, dass der SceneGraph schon live ist, oder?

Damit ich etwas verändern kann während er live ist muß ich doch Capabilities setzen, oder?

Habe folgende gesetzt: Auszug aus Code 
	
	
	
	





```
Box box = new Box(0.4f,0.3f,0.5f);
    
    frontAppear = new Appearance();

    box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_OVERRIDE_READ);
    box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_OVERRIDE_WRITE);
    box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_TEXTURE_WRITE);
    frontAppear.setCapability(Appearance.ALLOW_TEXTURE_WRITE);

    box.setAppearance(frontAppear);
```

Hat jemand Rat?

Danke für jede Antwort und einen schönen Nahmittag!

mfg bernd


----------



## kaie (24. Aug 2007)

Versuch mal

```
box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_READ); 
box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_WRITE);
```
statt

```
box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_OVERRIDE_READ); 
box.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_OVERRIDE_WRITE);
```
Letzteres wird nur benötigt, wenn Du mit AlternateAppearance-Knoten arbeitest (was Du vermutlich nicht tust...)
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2007)

Dank hat mit deinem tip super funktioniert!!

Schönes WE!


----------

